#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό ενεργειακής απόδοσης σε δωρεάν παραχώρηση;

## a_f_Z_

Καλημέρα!Ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση. Σε δωρεάν παραχώρηση από γονέα σε παιδί είναι απαραίτητη η έκδοση ενεργειακού πιστοποιητικού;
Η λογίστρια το ζητάει. Λέει ότι άλλαξε νόμος και ότι χρειάζεται και στην δωρεά ν παραχώρηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω. Για πωλήσεις και ενοικιάσεις λέει ο νόμος, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Μπορείς να ζητήσεις από την λογίστρια σου το σχετικό ΦΕΚ που τεκμηριώνει αυτά που ισχυρίζεται;

----------

